# Sibelius 7 - switching between solo and ensemble sounds



## dcoscina (Jul 16, 2012)

Obviously in a score, all I would do is notate a.4 for horns or what not. I know S7 has ensemble samples but I don't know how to switch back and forth between them for more accurate playback.

Any suggestions would be terrific!

Thanks

David


----------



## Daryl (Jul 16, 2012)

dcoscina @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> Obviously in a score, all I would do is notate a.4 for horns or what not. I know S7 has ensemble samples but I don't know how to switch back and forth between them for more accurate playback.
> 
> Any suggestions would be terrific!
> 
> ...


Just do an instrument change.

D


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 16, 2012)

The ensemble horns don't show up in the instrument list though.


----------

